# Sperm stem cells can be turned into insulin-making cells to treat diabetes



## Semarroy (Dec 13, 2010)

This is interesting and hopeful 

http://www.guardian.co.uk/science/2010/dec/12/sperm-stem-cells-insulin-diabetes


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Dec 13, 2010)

Interesting read................If succesful then we could be injected once every couple of months, or however long the new cells could last before beiong destroyed again..........


----------



## Semarroy (Dec 13, 2010)

Indeed. I think this can offer more viable and realistic hope than some other future treatments/cures etc that are often reported on. There is more on the story here: 

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-1338124/Diabetics-soon-grow-insulin.html?ito=feeds-newsxml

Obviously we can't get too excited but I shall be raising my glass high on New Years Eve for this thread of hope


----------



## bev (Dec 13, 2010)

Looks promising.Bev


----------

